# I've got a treat for you bacon lovers!



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

Should I get right on making these for you?

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Dark-C...op28=CompleteYourMeal&prop29=FullRecipe1&me=1


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds gross to me... uke:


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

I say give it a shot. I'll try one. Sweet and salty go well together.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2009)

Peanut butter and bacon is awesome together, and peanut butter and chocolate are great, so why not bacon and chocolate? Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll bring the beer


----------



## roark (Feb 26, 2009)

How could anything with bacon be bad? 

All the reviews are good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd certainly try it.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll bring the beer



What do you think Root,  those as dessert after some Orion racks of ribs!  Mmmmmm


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2009)

Yum.

On the same site I saw this, which actually does rate a "Yum"- chicken fried bacon with gravy:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Yum.



Ahh . . . no.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

Pork brains = uke:

I am making these, though. I made sure to stock up on all the ingredients. Just have to figure out who will be my victims.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

It certainly sounds better than this:





Chocolate-covered bacon

Or this:




Bacon cheeseburger with chocolate-covered bacon

Brian, I can't believe you're repulsed by these cupcakes!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> On the same site I saw this, which actually does rate a "Yum"- chicken fried bacon with gravy:



Now that sounds interesting!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2009)

If this keeps going, we may have to petition Greg to have a seperate Pork & Bacon sub forum.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

How about a bacon donut?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon, peanut butter, delicious


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

severine said:


> How about a bacon donut?



that looks good and when I was a little kid this one fancy restaurant put bacon on a peanut butter sandwich on the kids meal..and it was the bomb deezy..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that looks good and when I was a little kid this one fancy restaurant put bacon on a peanut butter sandwich on the kids meal..and it was the bomb deezy..


I used to eat that before skiing.  Protein, carbs and fat all in a handheld meal you can eat while driving.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Bacon wrapped mozzarella sticks


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2009)

I still haven't made these cupcakes. But it's on my to do list soon!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/04/video-paula-deen-fried-mac-and-cheese-bacon-bites.html


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2009)

I know that's so bad, but it looks soooooooooooo good. :lol:

My daughter was watching next to me and she said, "Mom, I like this cooking show." When I explained it wasn't healthy though, she replied, "That's right! Apples and carrots are healthy!"  Good girl!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2009)

severine said:


> I know that's so bad, but it looks soooooooooooo good. :lol:
> 
> My daughter was watching next to me and she said, "Mom, I like this cooking show." When I explained it wasn't healthy though, she replied, "That's right! Apples and carrots are healthy!"  Good girl!



Apples and carrots wrapped in bacon?


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread for Jarrod.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

mmmmm Bacon...my diet was going so well for about a day and a half...


----------



## scootertig (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2009/08/18/100-ways-to-use-a-stick-of-bacon/

aaron


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

While bacon will probably be included in some form or another, it's mega fried food fest by my house starting tonight and continuing for 4 days in the form of my local fair!  I've been seeing trailers advertising fried dough, fried twinkies, fried hot dogs, fried candy bars, clam cakes, etc, etc, etc driving by my house on the way to the fairgrounds!  Just watching them arriving all week I think has my cholesterol up 10 points


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 28, 2009)

and the winner! drum role please...........

_chicken stuffed in a duck stuffed in a turkey wrapped in bacon_

http://bacontoday.com/turbaconducken-turducken-wrapped-in-bacon/


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2009)

One bacon recipe per day:
http://baconshow.blogspot.com/

Made candied bacon chocolate chip cookies yesterday. Used the recipe from the milk chocolate Ghiradelli chips bag, substituting half of the milk chocolate chips with 60% cacao chips and adding in about 10 strips of candied bacon, chopped. How do you candy the bacon? Lay the strips out on a broiler pan and sprinkle brown sugar over them; bake at 375*F for 12 minutes; flip, sprinkle more brown sugar; bake for 12 more minutes at 375*F then broil for a couple minutes. Lay out on a cooling rack. YUM.

The candied bacon was pretty good. I'm not 100% sure how I feel about the cookies, though Brian seemed to like them. I sent in a couple dozen with him to Sundown today so we'll see what the consensus is from the lift ops.

I'm thinking of making these next:
Peanut Butter and Bacon Truffles


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2009)

severine said:


> One bacon recipe per day:
> http://baconshow.blogspot.com/
> 
> Made candied bacon chocolate chip cookies yesterday. Used the recipe from the milk chocolate Ghiradelli chips bag, substituting half of the milk chocolate chips with 60% cacoa chips and adding in about 10 strips of candied bacon, chopped. How do you candy the bacon? Lay the strips out on a broiler pan and sprinkle brown sugar over them; bake at 375*F for 12 minutes; flip, sprinkle more brown sugar; bake for 12 more minutes at 375*F then broil for a couple minutes. Lay out on a cooling rack. YUM.
> ...



I thought bacon cookies would be gross, but they're actually pretty good.  All the lifties and other Sundown employees who had one seemed to like them too.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2010)

http://newsblaze.com/story/20081020171818rocc.nb/topstory.html
...for your next formal event.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/02/07/bacon-chart-2.jpg


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2010)

Bacon Vodka

I kid you not.

And the BLT Bloody Mary.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> and the winner! drum role please...........
> 
> _chicken stuffed in a duck stuffed in a turkey wrapped in bacon_
> 
> http://bacontoday.com/turbaconducken-turducken-wrapped-in-bacon/



step aside bacon wrapped turducken.   There's a new sheriff in town.

Meet the Bacon Explosion!

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> step aside bacon wrapped turducken.   There's a new sheriff in town.
> 
> Meet the Bacon Explosion!
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/



I'm pretty sure that one of the K-zone regulars (can't remeber which one now off the top of my head) made that for their house last spring and it got RAVE reviews!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> step aside bacon wrapped turducken.   There's a new sheriff in town.
> 
> Meet the Bacon Explosion!
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/



Welcome to last year: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=48227&highlight=bacon
:razz:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm pretty sure that one of the K-zone regulars (can't remeber which one now off the top of my head) made that for their house last spring and it got RAVE reviews!



That would be "First Scrape" and his wife "SheCanSki".   Not exactly a regulars but they're in the share house with G-Smashed, Phantom, IronmanWannaBe, ....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2010)

Geoff said:


> That would be "First Scrape" and his wife "SheCanSki".   Not exactly a regulars but they're in the share house with G-Smashed, Phantom, IronmanWannaBe, ....



Thanks geoff, I feel better now knowing that I wasn't imagining seeing that bacony goodness on Kzone!

And suddenly I'm getting a craving for a BLT for lunch today!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone seen this yet?






http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36179954/ns/business-consumer_news/


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

The grilled version should be great for those cutting carbs. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like pure genius to me.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2010)

I've spent a little too much time browsing bacon recipes on Tastespotting lately.... I now have in my tabs recipes for: Peanut Butter Bacon Cookies, Pig Candy (AKA Bacon Peanut Brittle), Bacon Toffee, Bacon Toffee Scones, Bacon Bourbon Blondies, Bacon Caramels, Buttermilk Bacon Pralines, Candied Bacon Studded Dark Chocolate Rounds.... Drool.

In my quest, I came across the follow-up to the Bacon Explosion: The Bacon Implosion.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2010)

I almost forgot! I found a recipe for whoopie pies with a bacon buttercream filling. Hmmm...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2010)

This one was simple and pretty good:

http://bunsinmyoven.com/2010/06/30/bacon-popcorn/


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> This one was simple and pretty good:
> 
> http://bunsinmyoven.com/2010/06/30/bacon-popcorn/



Looks like a Heart Attack in a Box


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 19, 2010)

My local bagel shop has bacon cream cheese....  I have been addicted to it since I discovered it a few months back.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> My local bagel shop has bacon cream cheese....  I have been addicted to it since I discovered it a few months back.



I'm gonna have to find me some of that!


----------



## severine (Nov 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna have to find me some of that!


It can't be too hard to make yourself. Just need to have an idea of what seasonings they use and mix it in at home.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

severine said:


> It can't be too hard to make yourself. Just need to have an idea of what seasonings they use and mix it in at home.



Lets just say I would be open to trying a homemade batch if there just happened to be some when I got home today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna have to find me some of that!



Next road trip we take I will bring breakfast.  Although I don't think the bacon cream cheese will go with a blueberry bagel.


----------



## severine (Nov 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Next road trip we take I will bring breakfast.  Although I don't think the bacon cream cheese will go with a blueberry bagel.



Sure it will! This is a thread full of bacon desserts. Why not pair it with blueberry?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Next road trip we take I will bring breakfast.  Although I don't think the bacon cream cheese will go with a blueberry bagel.



:lol:  I'm also down with everything, poppy seed, and sesame seed bagels...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2010)

This one is going to be tough to top:


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 29, 2010)

This past weekend at a local restaurant I started with tempura fried bacon, then had a pig belly reuben (pig belly is the part of the pig bacon comes from) with bacon dusted fries (thats right, bacon dust). All quite delicious, but didn't feel so hot a couple hours later.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 29, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> This past weekend at a local restaurant I started with tempura fried bacon, then had a pig belly reuben (pig belly is the part of the pig bacon comes from) with bacon dusted fries (thats right, bacon dust). All quite delicious, but didn't feel so hot a couple hours later.



Your cardiologist, on the other hand, is excited about getting to add a new wing to his house.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 30, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Your cardiologist, on the other hand, is excited about getting to add a new wing to his house.



Sometimes you have to take one for the team! I had chipotle mayo and horeseradish mayo dipping sauces for the fries, just to seal the deal on that new wing.


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Sometimes you have to take one for the team! I had chipotle mayo and horeseradish mayo dipping sauces for the fries, just to seal the deal on that new wing.



:drool: Frites and mayo sauces. Yum.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 30, 2010)

severine said:


> :drool: Frites and mayo sauces. Yum.



Delicious indeed! Perfectly cooked hancut fries and well executed sauces. All of the food was great, simply too many indulgences for one sitting.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


>



Did you make that Jeff??


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


>



Awesome. Purely awesome. Pork-product nativity. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Did you make that Jeff??



I wish, but not a bad idea for a Christmas Eve dinner.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


>



I have those. You get 2 reactions from people- either "What's wrong with your finger/hand/arm" or "Is that bacon? That's awesome!"


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2011)

Took the kids today to The Big E for the last day of the 2011 edition of this New England classic fall event. Finally got around to trying one of their wonderful bacon items that debuted a few years ago, the Craz-E-burger! A bacon cheeseburger served up on a bun made from a grilled glazed donut! Bacon, cheese, burger, and a glazed donut! Yup, it works!  Now I just need to find a bottle of Lipitor to snack on to deal with the mega bump my cholesterol likely took today! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Took the kids today to The Big E for the last day of the 2011 edition of this New England classic fall event. Finally got around to trying one of their wonderful bacon items that debuted a few years ago, the Craz-E-burger! A bacon cheeseburger served up on a bun made from a grilled glazed donut! Bacon, cheese, burger, and a glazed donut! Yup, it works!  Now I just need to find a bottle of Lipitor to snack on to deal with the mega bump my cholesterol likely took today! :lol:



We were there yesterday as well.  I sampled some bacon covered in dark chocolate.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 3, 2011)

I do love me my bacon but I don't think I'll ever try it with dark chocolate or a glazed dounut.....     give me a bcaon wrapped meatloaf though and I would eat as much as I could stuff in my face:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 4, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I do love me my bacon but I don't think I'll ever try it with dark chocolate or a glazed dounut.....     give me a bcaon wrapped meatloaf though and I would eat as much as I could stuff in my face:beer:



Chocolate covered bacon is actually REALLY good, especially if you like that whole sweet/salty combo.  You gotta remember though that in the case of chocolate covered bacon, your usually talking about crispy, cold bacon that is dipped in the chocolate which is then allowed to cool and you eat it candy bar style.  Your not talking about the greasy, chewy, hot out of the skillet bacon (my personaly favorite type of bacon  ) that is then drizzled with chocolate sauce and served up all knife and fork style

As for the baon cheeseburger on a glazed donut thing, while my almost 8yr old and almost 6 yr old didn't describe it much more than "this is GREAT" taste wise it really reminded me of the former Mcgriddle breakfast sandwich at Mcdonalds (basically an egg mcmuffin on french toast)

And once again I have to ask the question,  "what doesn't get better with bacon??"  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 4, 2011)

And once again I have to ask the question, "what doesn't get better with bacon??" 



Heart Attack Survivors:             Doc that's what doesn't get better with Bacon  
_________________


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Chocolate covered bacon is actually REALLY good, especially if you like that whole sweet/salty combo.  You gotta remember though that in the case of chocolate covered bacon, your usually talking about crispy, cold bacon that is dipped in the chocolate which is then allowed to cool and you eat it candy bar style.  Your not talking about the greasy, chewy, hot out of the skillet bacon (my personaly favorite type of bacon  ) that is then drizzled with chocolate sauce and served up all knife and fork style
> 
> As for the baon cheeseburger on a glazed donut thing, while my almost 8yr old and almost 6 yr old didn't describe it much more than "this is GREAT" taste wise it really reminded me of the former Mcgriddle breakfast sandwich at Mcdonalds (basically an egg mcmuffin on french toast)
> 
> And once again I have to ask the question,  "what doesn't get better with bacon??"  :lol:



I see your point on the chocolate covered stuff... maybe I'll have to reconsider that one but I'm not budging on the cheeseburger thingy as it conjured up the thought of the Mcgriddles which I tried once and absolutely hated. What can I say my taste buds are messed up:grin:  I love french toeast and I love an egg mcmuffin but I can't stand the taste of them together:sad:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I love french toeast and I love an egg mcmuffin but I can't stand the taste of them together:sad:



I agree with you about the glazed donut bacon cheeseburger, that sounds gross to me.  You're statement above made me laugh because it reminded me of someone I used to work with.  He'd always say; "I like peanut butter and I like chocolate, but I don't like them mixed together".  That one still baffles me.  Peanut butter and chocolate is one of the best combinations that mankind has ever come up with.

Anyway, back to the bacon content, I was skeptical of mixing bacon with sweets like chocolate, but it actually works really well!


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I agree with you about the glazed donut bacon cheeseburger, that sounds gross to me.  You're statement above made me laugh because it reminded me of someone I used to work with.  He'd always say; "I like peanut butter and I like chocolate, but I don't like them mixed together".  That one still baffles me.  Peanut butter and chocolate is one of the best combinations that mankind has ever come up with.
> 
> Anyway, back to the bacon content, I was skeptical of mixing bacon with sweets like chocolate, but it actually works really well!



I think peanut butter and chocolate might be the ninth wonder of the world with bacon of course taking the #8 spot.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Like


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

Bacon turkey?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

How did I not know about this! Gotta look for it next year!
http://wheretoeat.in/calendar/63/16-2011-Boston-Bacon-and-Beer-Festival/


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



+1


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> How did I not know about this! Gotta look for it next year!
> http://wheretoeat.in/calendar/63/16-2011-Boston-Bacon-and-Beer-Festival/



Looks like good times!


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

AZ Summer Beer / Bacon Summit :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> AZ Summer Beer / Bacon Summit :lol:



+1


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

we'll have to do some mt bike get togethers next summer too, after I get a new bike..


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)

bacon wrapped everything as appetizers @ the summit happy hour this year


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bacon wrapped everything as appetizers @ the summit happy hour this year



This


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2011)

perfect for valentines day


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> AZ Summer Beer / Bacon Summit :lol:



Why discriminate against Winter, Spring and Fall??  Beer and Bacon are great anytime/any day of the year!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> perfect for valentines day



Genius!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2009/08/18/100-ways-to-use-a-stick-of-bacon/


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2009/08/18/100-ways-to-use-a-stick-of-bacon/



:drool:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2011)

i had bacon for breakfast, just bacon.  thick cut.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i had bacon for breakfast, just bacon.  thick cut.



Love the thick cut.

When our power was out the most important thing that I saved from the fridge was 2 packages of center cut bacon, second was ground beef to make bacon cheese burgers out of...


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i had bacon for breakfast, just bacon.  thick cut.



That's pure undiluted bacon flavor.  Nice!!  I need to make a bacon wrapped meatloaf again. Man was that freaking awesome.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 11, 2011)

A kid in my kids class brings a Ziploc bag of Bacon for lunch everyday.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 12, 2011)

Bacon string lights for the holidays-





http://www.thewirelesscatalog.com/w...cor_10ED/Item_Bacon-String-Lights_CG7526.html


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

Didn't think it possible, but found a bacon that kind of sucks.  Shaws Supermarket thick cut.  No real smoke to it, severely bland flavor and falls apart very easy.

I've had meh bacon before, but this one tops the list of the worst I've tried.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't think it possible, but found a bacon that kind of sucks.  Shaws Supermarket thick cut.  No real smoke to it, severely bland flavor and falls apart very easy.
> 
> I've had meh bacon before, but this one tops the list of the worst I've tried.



Is it truely "BAD" bacon or is it like say "bad" pizza or "bad" sex??  Where even though you've had better, it's still pretty good, even if today it is "bad"??  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

If I didn't have runny fried eggs and toast to eat the bacon with, I would not have ate it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't think it possible, but found a bacon that kind of sucks.  Shaws Supermarket thick cut.  No real smoke to it, severely bland flavor and falls apart very easy.
> 
> I've had meh bacon before, but this one tops the list of the worst I've tried.





deadheadskier said:


> If I didn't have runny fried eggs and toast to eat the bacon with, I would not have ate it.



Did you remember to cook it? :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

Runny eggs are nasty


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

I've actually tried cooking it to varying degrees of doneness to see if this bacon has a sweet spot, but nope it sucks no matter how it's cooked.  

maybe I'm a bit of a bacon snob :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Runny eggs are nasty



blasphemy

egg yolks are awesomesauce


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> blasphemy
> 
> egg yolks are awesomesauce



runny egg yolks are fine, just the runny clear part


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

that I agree with


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that I agree with



Ok, back to bacon talk!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok

Now for good readily available bacon.

http://www.jonesdairyfarm.com/Bacon-Sliced-Regular-Cherry-Hardwood-Smoked-8-oz-P209C14.aspx

Occasionally I get a package where it's been sliced too thin, but overall this is my go to bacon most of the time.

Niman Ranch, Neuske's and Northcountry are all killer bacons, superior to Jones, but not readily available.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't think it possible, but found a bacon that kind of sucks.  Shaws Supermarket thick cut.  No real smoke to it, severely bland flavor and falls apart very easy.
> 
> I've had meh bacon before, but this one tops the list of the worst I've tried.





deadheadskier said:


> If I didn't have runny fried eggs and toast to eat the bacon with, I would not have ate it.



I'm gonna have to find some to see for myself.  I can't fathom such a thing as bacon that's not worth eating!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

I made Stop and Shop brand bacon this morning, it was pretty good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.bbqstack.com/#

8pm Thursdays, Bacon Happy Hour with free bacon!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 13, 2011)

*Now why didn't I ever think of this?*

prepackaged Bacon Wrapped HotDogs


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.bbqstack.com/#
> 
> 8pm Thursdays, Bacon Happy Hour with free bacon!



Free bacon?!?!?!?!?  Sounds good to me!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> prepackaged Bacon Wrapped HotDogs



Wait, what?? :drool:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 26, 2011)

My first bacon:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/e1d0/


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm eating bacon as I'm reading this!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2011)

http://bakonvodka.com/


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> http://bakonvodka.com/



Haven't had that before,  but I will admit to sampling a glass of bacon infused bourbon that one of my local restaurants/bars made up a few months back (the owner almost always has some "infused" type liquor that he's made up recently on the bar menu), and it was pretty tasty stuff I will say!


----------



## princesslenorastone (Dec 28, 2011)

yum bacon!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Haven't had that before,  but I will admit to sampling a glass of bacon infused bourbon that one of my local restaurants/bars made up a few months back (the owner almost always has some "infused" type liquor that he's made up recently on the bar menu), and it was pretty tasty stuff I will say!



I've made the bacon bourbon before. While tasty, to be sure, it really is a novelty drink. Can't imagine having more than one.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I've made the bacon bourbon before. While tasty, to be sure, it really is a novelty drink. Can't imagine having more than one.



Yup,  it was a situation where I just ordered 1 for our table of 4 to sample (okay, knowing the owner of the restaurant and the bartender quite well, it was a VERY TALL 1  ) but that what's I was thinking too.  This is a great, casual, sipping drink to enjoy over some good conversation!  Having actual little bits of bacon in the bourbon was kind of neat too!  Just another perfect example of what doesn't get better with bacon??


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

guessing this is posted previously but too lazy to confirm


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


>



What will they think of next? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



That has the unmistakable smell of genius, that does.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>





Might have to try that one!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



Diet and Bacon have no place together on the same label... :roll:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Might have to try that one!



There's no might about it for me. That looks awesome  Unlike the bacon flavored diet coke or squeezable bacon:blink:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2012)

*Bacon Coffin lets bacon lovers die AND go to Heaven*
Story: http://www.king5.com/news/local/Bacon-Coffin-lets-bacon-lovers-die-AND-go-to-Heaven-144915135.html


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

Doesn't look all that much like bacon to me...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks like red camouflage.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Looks like red camouflage.



Exactly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 5, 2012)

http://thechive.com/2012/04/04/a-bacon-cheeseburger-to-end-all-bacon-cheeseburgers-19-photos/


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://thechive.com/2012/04/04/a-bacon-cheeseburger-to-end-all-bacon-cheeseburgers-19-photos/



Want!!! I feel fatter just looking at that pic


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.target.com/p/Boys-Short-Sleeve-I-Love-Bacon-Scented-Tee-Royal-Blue/-/A-14006244






Psst! It smells like bacon, too!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://thechive.com/2012/04/04/a-bacon-cheeseburger-to-end-all-bacon-cheeseburgers-19-photos/



Wow!  Must have!

I don't feel fatter from just looking at the picture, but I can feel chest pains...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://thechive.com/2012/04/04/a-bacon-cheeseburger-to-end-all-bacon-cheeseburgers-19-photos/



I got very distracted just to the right of step 15.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I got very distracted just to the right of step 15.



You can waste a lot of time on that website ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.crazyshit.com/site/pics/images/2012/04/22-extra-bacon-burger.jpg this link is pg rated and just shows all that great bacon


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> :lol::lolhttp://www.crazyshit.com/cnt/pics/33151-make-that-burger-with-extra-bacon-please wow wow wow this could be the best bacon picture I have seen, i need to try that yummy, just a warning this website it links to is x rated or should be



Jesus dude, warn us if the site is NSFW! Some of us work in an office and don't need to see penises!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Jesus dude, warn us if the site is NSFW! Some of us work in an office and don't need to see penises!



I did say it was x rated but its for sure is xxx rated


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


>



He didn't put much of a dent in it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Jesus dude, warn us if the site is NSFW! Some of us work in an office and don't need to see penises!


i changed the link so you only see the bacon and burger now


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2012)




----------



## severine (May 4, 2012)

Full of awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2012)

Sort of bacon related


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 8, 2012)

When it comes to bacon I know it well... I work at a denny's lol..

ever try a sundae with bacon...they are the best! try it.


----------



## drjeff (May 8, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> When it comes to bacon I know it well... I work at a denny's lol..
> 
> ever try a sundae with bacon...they are the best! try it.



I haven't had an ice cream sundae with bacon (yet), but I have had a brownie a la mode with bacon pieces and chocolate sauce on top.  AMAZING!!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 8, 2012)

when they came out with this most around were like "ehhhh I dont know" but ill tell ya it was a huge hit! the crunchiness of the bacon melts with the ice cream. Talk about satisfying salt and sugar at the same time..

and as you mixed it down it got even better.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 9, 2012)

this just came across my facebook.


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2012)

Make your water in bacon





> The video above tells the tale, but water frying over low heat for longer periods will both keep your whole house from smoking up and smelling like bacon, and it'll keep you from having to heat up the oven just to cook a quick breakfast. Granted, the water method may take as long as baking your bacon (my favorite method), but if you prefer taste of pan-fried bacon to oven-baked, this method will work well for you—plus it renders out most of the fat nicely so you don't have a pool of bacon grease to clean up (which can be a pro or a con depending on whether you want to reuse that fat for something else!)


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> Make your water in bacon



Why would I want to keep my house from smelling like bacon??


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Why would I want to keep my house from smelling like bacon??



That is exactly my question.

That method works well for hot dogs, though. If there's a hurricane preventing you from firing up the grill.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> this just came across my facebook.



All I can say is that if I walked into that store with $30 in my pocket, that i'd be leaving in a few short minutes with an empty wallet and they'd have an empty tray in their display case!


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2012)

I guess it's more to prevent the smoke screen effect.  (re: cooking in water). 

That said, I'm just not sure if I can get on board with the Bacon desserts.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2012)

drjeff said:


> All I can say is that if I walked into that store with $30 in my pocket, that i'd be leaving in a few short minutes with an empty wallet and they'd have an empty tray in their display case!



Looks like there's more than 10 there...


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> That said, I'm just not sure if I can get on board with the Bacon desserts.



Don't knock it until you try it...  I thought the same thing as you... at first...


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Looks like there's more than 10 there...



Volume discounts?


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Looks like there's more than 10 there...





ctenidae said:


> Volume discounts?



Breaking out the VISA card then!  I could just hear my wife as she's looking over the bill saying something like "$100 at the chocolate store??  And I didn't even get one??"  My answer would be something like "But dear, it was chocolate covered bacon, it never made it out of the parking lot!!"  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2012)

http://www.mariniscandies.com/product/BAC-Dark01/DarkChocolateCoveredBacon.aspx


----------



## severine (May 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> That said, I'm just not sure if I can get on board with the Bacon desserts.


Go easy. Start with candied bacon. You'll be converted shortly.



drjeff said:


> All I can say is that if I walked into that store with $30 in my pocket, that i'd be leaving in a few short minutes with an empty wallet and they'd have an empty tray in their display case!


Should pick up the Baconery deal from Google Offers right now ($45 worth of bacon goods for $20):
https://www.google.com/offers/home?...ET4#details/1727b11c9f4d4889/0SQUTC6QLW8NAET4


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2012)

my attempt at home made chocolate covered bacon is cooling in the fridge.


----------



## severine (May 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my attempt at home made chocolate covered bacon is cooling in the fridge.



 I approve of this! You probably would have liked the bacon toffee I made around Christmas.


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2012)

severine said:


> I approve of this! You probably would have liked the bacon toffee I made around Christmas.



it turned out just OK.

i'd never worked with melted chocolate before. it was a lot harder than i thought it would be to coat the bacon.  i ended up with too thick a coating of chocolate.

i used thick cut bacon but i think it would be better with EXTRA thick.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> it turned out just OK.
> 
> i'd never worked with melted chocolate before. it was a lot harder than i thought it would be to coat the bacon.  i ended up with too thick a coating of chocolate.
> 
> i used thick cut bacon but i think it would be better with EXTRA thick.



There's only one way to get better, you'll just have to make more... Practice makes perfect.


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2012)

the melted chocolate was much harder to work with than i expected. rather than dipping the bacon in it i ended up spreading the chocolate on the bacon with a spatula.


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2012)

Looks like your chocolate may have seized a bit- you have to be really careful not to get any water (even a drop of condensation from the double boiler) in the chocolate.


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Looks like your chocolate may have seized a bit- you have to be really careful not to get any water (even a drop of condensation from the double boiler) in the chocolate.



yeah, i screwed it up.  i thought i'd save time by pre melting the chocolate and just keeping it warm but as time went by the chocolate thickened.  i mistakenly added fluids to try an thin it but made it worse.  read later vegetable oil might have been a good option but it was too late.


----------



## severine (May 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, i screwed it up.  i thought i'd save time by pre melting the chocolate and just keeping it warm but as time went by the chocolate thickened.  i mistakenly added fluids to try an thin it but made it worse.  read later vegetable oil might have been a good option but it was too late.



There ya go! Double boiler would have been good (keep it in a bowl set over a pan of boiling/boiled water). If you microwave, do so in 30 second intervals, stirring between each. Shortening/oil/butter may help smooth it back out, but better to not get to the point of overheating in the first place, if possible.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2012)

It helps to bring it up nice and slow in the double boiler. I have to deal with chocolate more than I'd like to admit at work. I throw and handful of chunks (or chips) in the double boiler with a pat of butter, keep the heat med/low and walk away for ten or so minutes. Never fails and I feel like the lack of stirring may help, it definitely does when making caramel. 

Hmmm caramel...bacon...?


----------



## severine (May 24, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Hmmm caramel...bacon...?



Why not? Bacon toffee is great! I'm pretty sure Vosges Haut Chocolat makes Bacon Caramel Marshmallows...


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2012)

severine said:


> Why not? Bacon toffee is great! I'm pretty sure Vosges Haut Chocolat makes Bacon Caramel Marshmallows...



Hmmmm bacon toffee, pretty much the same thing, delicious I'm sure. Why haven't I been following this thread?

I'm gonna assume we've discussed the greatness that is bacon fat somewhere in the last 18 pages. Never ever through out the bacon fat...


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Hmmmm bacon toffee, pretty much the same thing, delicious I'm sure. Why haven't I been following this thread?
> 
> I'm gonna assume we've discussed the greatness that is bacon fat somewhere in the last 18 pages. Never ever through out the bacon fat...



No reason not to bring it up again, though.

The only think that might be better than bacon fat in the land of culinary gold is duck fat. Mostly because it's hard to cook french fries in bacon grease.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2012)

Never fails.  Everytime I read this thread,  I'm suddenly hungry! 

I wonder how delicious bacon fried in duck fat and then covered in chocolate would taste?? 

I just might have to roast a duck this weekend to get some of that glorious duck fat and then get a package of good, thick slab bacon and a big bar of good dark chocolate and test this theory out!  (of course I should probably go on a 50+ mile hilly road ride and pop a half a dozen Lipitor before beginning this experiment too!)


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Never fails.  Everytime I read this thread,  I'm suddenly hungry!
> 
> I wonder how delicious bacon fried in duck fat and then covered in chocolate would taste??
> 
> I just might have to roast a duck this weekend to get some of that glorious duck fat and then get a package of good, thick slab bacon and a big bar of good dark chocolate and test this theory out!  (of course I should probably go on a 50+ mile hilly road ride and pop a half a dozen Lipitor before beginning this experiment too!)



We'll send the mobile angioplasty unit over for  you.

And a SASE for a sample.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> No reason not to bring it up again, though.
> 
> The only think that might be better than bacon fat in the land of culinary gold is duck fat. Mostly because it's hard to cook french fries in bacon grease.



If any of my cooks through out the duck fat their job would be on the line. 

I have a bucket of the stuff in the frezer, its funny to see the line in the bucket go up and down. They had it almost full when I came back from Cali, it's half empty now (little over a month)

Rosti is a great way to incorperate bacon fat with potato.


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2012)

2nd attempt @ chocolate covered bacon is chilling in the fridge.

rather than melting chips i got "real" bakers chocolate.

i cooked the bacon first and let it cool ( i used the boil method previously posted here)

used double boiler  - just a smidge of butter along with 4 squares of dark chocolate. 

i cut the bacon in half this time so i could dip it in the double boiler rather than smearing it on

should know in an hour or so


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2012)

Longest.
Hour.
Ever.

Am I right?


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Longest.
> Hour.
> Ever.
> 
> Am I right?



yes!

i'd give this batch a B+.  less chocolate let the bacon flavor come thru more.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2012)

That little bit of fat that helps with the chocolate is really just lubricating the molecules. Most times I would use butter as it adds the right creaminess and flavor BUT I wonder if using the same amount of bacon fat as you would butter would bring a little extra flavor to this. I bet it would.


----------



## ctenidae (May 25, 2012)

snoseek said:


> That little bit of fat that helps with the chocolate is really just lubricating the molecules. Most times I would use butter as it adds the right creaminess and flavor BUT I wonder if using the same amount of bacon fat as you would butter would bring a little extra flavor to this. I bet it would.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## snoseek (May 25, 2012)

Instead of bringing the bacon to the chocolate maybe bring the chocolate to the bacon. You could melt the chocolate and just pour it over copious amounts of rough chopped bacon to make bark. Toffee chips or a couple swirls of creamy peanut butter would be kinda good too. The possibilities are endless...


----------



## gmcunni (May 25, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Instead of bringing the bacon to the chocolate maybe bring the chocolate to the bacon. You could melt the chocolate and just pour it over copious amounts of rough chopped bacon to make bark. Toffee chips or a couple swirls of creamy peanut butter would be kinda good too. The possibilities are endless...



a mix of bacon, chocolate, toffee and caramel poured over popcorn would make a nice snack.


----------



## severine (May 25, 2012)

Bacon Frangelico Toffee: http://poetinthepantry.com/2011/12/09/a-shower-for-nelly/

And I agree about the popcorn.


----------



## snoseek (May 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> a mix of bacon, chocolate, toffee and caramel poured over popcorn would make a nice snack.



This thread goes so well with the legalize thread. If I had a pile of that in front of me right now, oh man!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 26, 2012)

snoseek said:


> This thread goes so well with the legalize thread. If I had a pile of that in front of me right now, oh man!



I thought about that a lot but was going to say it lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2012)

Bacon Apple Pie


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> a mix of bacon, chocolate, toffee and caramel poured over popcorn would make a nice snack.



^  chilling in the fridge, will consume tonight watching movies with family.


----------



## severine (May 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ^  chilling in the fridge, will consume tonight watching movies with family.



How was it?

Here's another idea: Whiskey, Caramel, Marshmallow, and Bacon Bark
http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2011/1...s-whiskey-caramel-mashamallow-and-bacon-bark/


----------



## gmcunni (May 28, 2012)

severine said:


> How was it?
> 
> Here's another idea: Whiskey, Caramel, Marshmallow, and Bacon Bark
> http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2011/1...s-whiskey-caramel-mashamallow-and-bacon-bark/



it was pretty good.

we cheated and used caramel sauce rather than melting it, it didn't thicken when in the fridge like the chocolate did.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2012)

Ok, I think this bacon thing has finally gone too far: http://baconlube.com/


----------



## ctenidae (May 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Ok, I think this bacon thing has finally gone too far: http://baconlube.com/



I disagree- that's only barely far enough!


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

mmmm ... 200 posts of bacon


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Ok, I think this bacon thing has finally gone too far: http://baconlube.com/



That's unreal. 

They have bacon flavored envelopes  ... 

http://www.jdfoods.net/products/mmmvelopes.php


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2012)

NEW York City 1 annual Bacon Bash, midtown June 25 @ Arena Event Space, 135 W. 41 street 1230-230 or 330-6pm. Price start at$25 for general admission,  tickets go to iadventure.com


----------



## gmcunni (May 30, 2012)

daughter came home from school with a list of 12 people (11 kids, 1 teacher) who all want to try my chocolate covered bacon.   off to the store to restock, going to try milk chocolate instead of dark this time


----------



## severine (May 30, 2012)

I baked crumbled breakfast sausage into corn muffins tonight. Do we need another thread?


----------



## snoseek (May 30, 2012)

severine said:


> I baked crumbled breakfast sausage into corn muffins tonight. Do we need another thread?



I think fatty salty pork should all be included. That sounds pretty good, I got a thing for cornbread and muffins. 

I opened a new package of parma ham today. They are huge and sexy hunks of cured pork with a massive creamy fat cap that is sooo good with the saltiness. I shaved a little and ate it with some fresh pasta ribbons and peas. mmmmm


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2012)

severine said:


> I baked crumbled breakfast sausage into corn muffins tonight. Do we need another thread?



All pork products are good in my book!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2012)

Rub some bacon on it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.wfsb.com/story/18767810/burger-king-bets-on-bacon-sundae-for-summertime


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> http://www.wfsb.com/story/18767810/burger-king-bets-on-bacon-sundae-for-summertime


I saw that somewhere before. I wanna try it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.voicedailydeals.com/new-...mail-new-york&utm_campaign=dotdemail-new-york half off with Village voice daily deal today for only $39  for great bacon and beer for Saturday June 23 in NYC 3 different times


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2012)

Maple Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies!  I made these last weeks for the post graduation picnic at my kids school!  Really good! 

The recipe I used:

http://www.baconology.org/maple_bacon_chocolate_chip_cookies

The next time I make them,  I think the only thing different that I'd do is add a bit more of the maple extract, but that's just my own personal preference for maple flavor


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Maple Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies!  I made these last weeks for the post graduation picnic at my kids school!  Really good!
> 
> The recipe I used:
> 
> ...


Those look awesome!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

-


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> BugerKing to offer Sunday with bacon in it https://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/burger-king-bacon-sundae-menu-article-1.1094390



You don't say!?!?



o3jeff said:


> http://www.wfsb.com/story/18767810/burger-king-bets-on-bacon-sundae-for-summertime


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You don't say!?!?



oops sorry about that i didnt see it posted


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> oops sorry about that i didnt see it posted



No problem, just busting your chops.  Any bacon news is worth repeating!


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm thinking that I need to make some bacon brownies soon. Real soon. My daughter wants me to make cupcakes for her to bring to school for her birthday, but I think that may be pushing it... though I do have an awesome chocolate stout cake, maple-bacon frosting combo saved to make someday.


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No problem, just busting your chops.  Any bacon news is worth repeating!


Ha ha. Chops. Like pork. Ha!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2012)

severine said:


> I'm thinking that I need to make some bacon brownies soon. Real soon. My daughter wants me to make cupcakes for her to bring to school for her birthday, but I think that may be pushing it... though I do have an awesome chocolate stout cake, maple-bacon frosting combo saved to make someday.



FYI, the maple bacon chocolate chip cookies that I made for my kids end of the school year picnic last week were very well received by the 4 to 10 year olds as well as their parents!


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2012)

drjeff said:


> FYI, the maple bacon chocolate chip cookies that I made for my kids end of the school year picnic last week were very well received by the 4 to 10 year olds as well as their parents!


I've made bacon chocolate chip cookies before. After everyone balked over them, they enjoyed them. But not sure how I feel about sending that to school.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6230



Any details on that creation?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Any details on that creation?



No, it was just posted on the Beer facebook page.


----------



## marcski (Jul 6, 2012)

Did anyone else see this?  It could actually be cross-referenced in both this thread and the best burger thread. :lol:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/restaurant-unveils-100-ground-bacon-burger-165709684.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 6, 2012)

marcski said:


> Did anyone else see this?  It could actually be cross-referenced in both this thread and the best burger thread. :lol:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/restaurant-unveils-100-ground-bacon-burger-165709684.html
> 
> View attachment 6264


:beer::beer: I must go now to Caly so I can try this heart attack be.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2012)

same as above, diff pic


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 7, 2012)

Beer bacon jam.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 13, 2012)

marcski said:


> Did anyone else see this?  It could actually be cross-referenced in both this thread and the best burger thread. :lol:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/restaurant-unveils-100-ground-bacon-burger-165709684.html
> 
> View attachment 6264



DHS, this is no different than let's say... a pork belly slider?    I have seen a few of those lately



wa-loaf said:


>



Are those bacon wraped fries?  If so, I want to be there...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Are those bacon wraped fries?  If so, I want to be there...



Sweet potato fries I believe ... recipe here: http://www.health-bent.com/pork/paleo-bacon-wrapped-sweet-potato-fries


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Sweet potato fries I believe ... recipe here: http://www.health-bent.com/pork/paleo-bacon-wrapped-sweet-potato-fries



That website seems to have some good recipes. I like a health-oriented site that touts bacon.
Paleo huh? Interesting...


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Sweet potato fries I believe ... recipe here: http://www.health-bent.com/pork/paleo-bacon-wrapped-sweet-potato-fries



Those look amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 21, 2012)

http://q103albany.com/new-york-stat...wrapped-hot-dogs-stuffed-inside-of-doughnuts/


----------



## Nick (Jul 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No problem, just busting your chops. Any bacon news is worth repeating!



That was epic


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> DHS, this is no different than let's say... a pork belly slider?    I have seen a few of those lately



You know, the only pork belly "sliders" I've tried are at Japanese restaurants, but the belly is braised, not ground and grilled.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Turtle burger.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 6305



Like!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 6305
> 
> Turtle burger.



Scroll back a few pages I beat you to that months ago! ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

This:


Scotty said:


> http://q103albany.com/new-york-stat...wrapped-hot-dogs-stuffed-inside-of-doughnuts/



Prompted this for dinner tonight:





They were a hit!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 27, 2012)

Whole Foods is having a contest to win a years supply of bacon: https://www.facebook.com/WholeFoodsMeat/app_346770228697815?sf5283918=1


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Whole Foods is having a contest to win a years supply of bacon: https://www.facebook.com/WholeFoodsMeat/app_346770228697815?sf5283918=1


I entered with my Bacon Frangelico Toffee.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2012)

http://feeds.gawker.com/~r/lifehack...s-for-incredible-appetizers-or-complete-meals

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> http://feeds.gawker.com/~r/lifehack...s-for-incredible-appetizers-or-complete-meals
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



My wife was showing me pictures of bacon cups like those the other day.  Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2012)

You have to admit this looks like an ideal breakfast


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone put bacon in a deep fryer? Saw them mention it on some best burger show I was watching last week.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had tempura fried bacon, and needless to say it was delicious.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2012)

I know that chocolate covered bacon has been mentioned multiple times in this thread already, but I did see a segment on the local Hartford NBC affiliate a couple of days ago about some of the new food items that will be sold at the Big E this year, and chocolate covered bacon was one of them!  The perfect walk around snack as you're seeking out some of the other wonderful items to eat there such as a bacon cheeseburger with a grilled glazed donut for a bun, deep fried lasagna and deep fried oreos!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are in Boston today: http://www.boston.com/businessupdat...aza/Ur2D8ydMkPtIinDbQi3u8J/story.html?camp=fb


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> If you are in Boston today: http://www.boston.com/businessupdat...aza/Ur2D8ydMkPtIinDbQi3u8J/story.html?camp=fb



You going?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You going?



Too far


----------



## legalskier (Aug 27, 2012)

Support the economy- eat more bacon.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 28, 2012)

Bacon Fest
Sunday Sept. 2nd
Hudson, NY

www.baconfestny.com


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 5, 2012)

Check this out.

The New York State Fair was this past week. I work there as a stagehand and other small things and this year they had something new food wise and I thought of this thread.

Chocolate covered bacon. I never heard of it but it was good lol. For 5 bucks you get three pieces...chocolate covered bacon strips...lol

next best thing to jerkey lol


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Check this out.
> 
> The New York State Fair was this past week. I work there as a stagehand and other small things and this year they had something new food wise and I thought of this thread.
> 
> ...



Great stuff!  At the 2 local fairs in my area the last 2 weekends, they've had a few vendors selling chocolate covered bacon.  1 vendor just gave you the strips of bacon covered in chocolate and the other vendor had taken the strips of bacon and put them on basically a wooden shish kabob stick in a "S" shape and then deep fried the bacon on the stick.  He then let those cool down (basically he did all of the bacon deep frying as prep work before the fair opened each day), and when you ordered it, he then took the cooled, dry, crispy bacon on the stick and dipped it in warm chocolate and then put some fine chopped peanuts and sprinkles on it.  This was my favorite as the bacon was crispy, whereas the vendor who was just dipping the strips of bacon on chocolate had some parts of the bacon that were chewy and some that were crispy - basically a but inconsistant with each bite - not awful by any means but not as good as the guy selling the "stick mounted" chocolate covered bacon!


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)

I saw something this weekend about a bacon canoli somewhere ... now i can't find it


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 5, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Great stuff!  At the 2 local fairs in my area the last 2 weekends, they've had a few vendors selling chocolate covered bacon.  1 vendor just gave you the strips of bacon covered in chocolate and the other vendor had taken the strips of bacon and put them on basically a wooden shish kabob stick in a "S" shape and then deep fried the bacon on the stick.  He then let those cool down (basically he did all of the bacon deep frying as prep work before the fair opened each day), and when you ordered it, he then took the cooled, dry, crispy bacon on the stick and dipped it in warm chocolate and then put some fine chopped peanuts and sprinkles on it.  This was my favorite as the bacon was crispy, whereas the vendor who was just dipping the strips of bacon on chocolate had some parts of the bacon that were chewy and some that were crispy - basically a but inconsistant with each bite - not awful by any means but not as good as the guy selling the "stick mounted" chocolate covered bacon!



Awwww see you got the "deluxe" version cause you had the sprinkles and nuts on them lol...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2012)

NOOOooooo!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> NOOOooooo!
> 
> View attachment 6528



I just shed a few tears after reading that.  Screw the ongoing DNC, that should of been the lead story on every national news broadcast last night as that really is a national tragedy!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6529



THat's pretty damn creative!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6529



I've seen that before, and I want to try it!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> NOOOooooo!
> 
> View attachment 6528



Rodney Kalman better watch his back.  I'm pretty sure that's an offense punishable by public stoning in some areas!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> THat's pretty damn creative!





Anyone with the munchies might be able to eat this lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2012)

Mix and Mac in Middletown NY everything is great and served in big plates of mac and cheese including bacon and fried ice cream and here is a great review- http://www.hvmag.com/Hudson-Valley-Magazine/August-2012/Mix-N-Mac-Middletown-Tomazzo-Melt-Sandwich/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 13, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1347552360&.intl=us&.lang=en man uses bacon to barter with to travel the US this is great.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 18, 2012)

Had some pretty good chocolate covered bacon at Oktoberfest this weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Uh oh!!!

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57519703/global-bacon-shortage-unavoidable-group-says/


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2012)

Get bacon in every bite with the Basket Weave Technique

http://lifehacker.com/5946033/get-bacon-in-every-bite-of-your-blt-with-the-basket-weaving-technique\


----------



## legalskier (Sep 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> Get bacon in every bite with the Basket Weave Technique
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5946033/get-bacon-in-every-bite-of-your-blt-with-the-basket-weaving-technique\



I've got to try that!
.....................................................................................................................

*Worldwide Bacon Shortage Is Baloney, Says Iowa Gov.
 http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...dwide-bacon-shortage-is-baloney-says-iowa-gov*


:beer:


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

GLOBAL BACON SHORTAGE!

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/09/26/start-hoarding-now-a-global-bacon-shortage-is-coming/



> The European Union reports that pig herds around the world are “declining at a significant rate.” And this could lead to a serious pork (and most crucially, bacon!) shortage — a problem that Britain’s National Pig Association chairman, Richard Longthorp, now warns is “unavoidable.”(*MORE:* You Can Be Buried in a Bacon Coffin)
> “British supermarkets know they have to raise the price they pay Britain’s pig farmers or risk empty spaces on their shelves next year,” he says in a press release.
> Oddly, this shortage isn’t coming on the heels of restaurant chains across the world adding copious amounts of bacon to nearly every dish on their menus. Rather, the issue is economic: the ever-rising prices of pig feed are making the business of pig farming a tougher one to manage.
> The NPA has launched a “Save Our Bacon” campaign to convince consumers to purchase local bacon, a show of solidarity to persuade supermarket chains to stock the homegrown meat and pay farmers a higher price.
> ...


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

The 100% Made of Bacon Hamburger

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/07/06/presenting-the-100-bacon-hamburger/


Patty is made of 100% ground up bacon. 



> Slater’s 50/50 is a trio of restaurants in Southern California that has been making a name for itself with its only-in-America blend of 50% beef and 50% bacon in its burgers. While that might be enough bacon for many people, Slater’s has now introduced The ‘Merica burger, featuring a patty made of 100% ground bacon topped with a slice of thick cut bacon, a sunny side up egg, a slab of bacon cheddar cheese, and, of course, “bacon island” dressing .
> 
> Read more: http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/07/06/presenting-the-100-bacon-hamburger/#ixzz27mToXRFT


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

Get buried in a bacon coffin





> If your last dying wish would be to eat a plate full of sizzling bacon, there’s a coffin that may be your match made in heaven.The bacon coffin retails at $2,999.99 plus shipping, but it’s a small price to pay for “those who love bacon to death.”  Seattle-based J&D’s Foods (purveyors of all things bacon, including bacon salt and bacon lip balm) says its mission is “to put the ‘fun’ back in funerals.”
> Alas, the coffins are not actually made from bacon, but painted to look like the mouthwatering strips. Inside the coffin are ivory crepe coffin linens, as well as a bacon memorial tube and a bacon air freshener.
> As if to validate their foray into coffin design, J&D’s is quick to link to a post about 24 weird coffin designs. Would knowing that you could order a custom Star Trek, iPhone, or Pabst Blue Ribbon-themed casket make you feel better about ordering a bacon resting place?
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.travelchannel.com/tv-shows/bacon-paradise-2 This show is giving me bacon munchies. This is one of many cool video shttp://www.travelchannel.com/video/at-bacon-the-pig-is-kingpots _


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 14, 2012)

Just needs Bacon in the middle (Bacon is always capitalized)


----------



## pshydriad (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone made the chocolate bacon cupcakes?  I so need to make them for my boyfriend.  He thinks that the food groups are A-B-C... alcohol, bacon and chocolate !


----------



## pshydriad (Nov 15, 2012)

Bacon as bread?  Do you just weave it before frying?  Brilliant!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Bacon as bread?  Do you just weave it before frying?  Brilliant!



I think you'd have to, otherwise the bacon would crack when you tried to weave it (after cooking) and it wouldn't hold together well


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6848



Mmmmmmm I'll take two of those before I hit the slopes.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Has anyone made the chocolate bacon cupcakes?  I so need to make them for my boyfriend.  He thinks that the food groups are A-B-C... alcohol, bacon and chocolate !


Not that, but I've made chocolate chip bacon cookies, peanut butter bacon cookies, and bacon Frangelico toffee. All very excellent.



skiNEwhere said:


> I think you'd have to, otherwise the bacon would crack when you tried to weave it (after cooking) and it wouldn't hold together well


Yes, weave before and bake it in the oven.

I was reminded today that I had purchased a Google offer for http://baconery.com that would be expiring soon. Placed my order today for bacon caramels, bacon pecan pie, and an assortment of their bacon cookies and krispie squares. I would not pay full price, but it's nice for a little treat.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 16, 2012)

severine said:


> I was reminded today that I had purchased a Google offer for http://baconery.com that would be expiring soon. Placed my order today for bacon caramels, bacon pecan pie, and an assortment of their bacon cookies and krispie squares. I would not pay full price, but it's nice for a little treat.



Where is that storefront located?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 16, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where is that storefront located?



911 Columbus Ave, NY, according to the website (and awning...)


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Perfection8)


----------



## soozilah (Nov 28, 2012)

Smith and Wollensky's in Boston put these lovely treats "Lardons" out on the bar last time I was there.  So Good.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 28, 2012)

And a bacon scarf!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 28, 2012)

Bacon shaving cream: http://store.baconsalt.com/Bacon-Shaving-Cream_p_170.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2012)

*United States of Bacon*

New TV series ....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/05/united-states-of-bacon-tv_n_2243675.html


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2012)

I love bacon, but to me it has "jumped the shark".  It's time for a new trendy food for everyone to be obsessed with...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I love bacon, but to me it has "jumped the shark".  It's time for a new trendy food for everyone to be obsessed with...



Blasphemer!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)

Best Spice ever.:razz:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I love bacon, but to me it has "jumped the shark".  It's time for a new trendy food for everyone to be obsessed with...



I hate to say it, but I kind of agree with you. If one more person sends me a link to bacon toothpaste or bacon lip balm, I'm going to go spare.

The trouble is, there's no other food so versatile, with such universal (well, except for a couple of major religions) acceptance. It's such a perfect combination of salty and sweet, crunchy and chewy, greasy and, well, not so greasy. It makes healthy taste good, and unhealthy taste better. It's part of a pig. You can make it at home. It comes in infinite varieties. There's no better food for the masses to glom onto. Any other trendy food is, by definition, merely a vehicle for the further creative application of bacon.

And that is why bacon is, above all others, the best food in the world. The King of Cuisine. The Admiral of Appetites. The Grand Poobah of Pork Products. Truly, the Alpha and the Omega, and most everything in between.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)

Versatile, yes.



http://bacontoday.com/the-bacon-chocolate-martini/


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I love bacon, but to me it has "jumped the shark". It's time for a new trendy food for everyone to be obsessed with...




I think it was here!!!

[h=1]Bacon Wrapped Shark/Scallop Kebabs w/ Jack Daniel’s Glaze[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 INGREDIENTS/PREPARATION/COOKING PROCESS/COMPLIMENTS/GARNISH – PLACE IN PROPER TIME 

1lb Shark, cut into 2oz chunks1 lb Jumbo scallops (U10)¼ cup BBQ seasoning2 tbsp. cilantro, chopped1 tbsp. Sage, chopped1 Orange, segmented and juiced¼ cup Butter2 Shallots, chopped2 tbsp Garlic¼ cup Brown sugar2 tbsp Honey4 oz Jack Daniels16 slices Bacon, precooked 
Cut shark meat into 2 inch chunks approximately 2 oz each. 
In a bowl combine, shark chunks, scallops, bbq seasoning, cilantro, sage and orange juice. Mix gently to coat and let stand for 15 minutes. 
Meanwhile in a small saucepot melt the butter over medium high heat. Add the shallots and garlic and sauté for 2 to 3 minutes until tender. Add the brown sugar, honey and Jack Daniel’s and bring to a boil. Reduce heat too low and simmer for 10 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool slightly. 
Wrap each scallop and each chunk of shark meat with a slice of partially cooked bacon and skewer alternating scallop and shark onto metal or bamboo skewers. Two of each per skewer. 
Grill for 4 to 5 minutes per side until just cooked through basting with reserved Jack Daniel’s sauce. 
Serves 4


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 15, 2013)

Now I know this isnt bacon but I couldnt think of anywhere else to put this since well it is close...

If you get a chance, (for those who would) swing by Denny's and try their new corned beef hash with eggs on a skillet...You wont find it disappointing ....lol..Add bacon (now its not thread jacking lol)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/03/28/company-releases-new-bacon-flavored-condoms/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

drjeff said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/03/28/company-releases-new-bacon-flavored-condoms/



Trip reports on these please lol.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2013)

Today's dinner, filet mignon wrapped in bacon, grilled over natural wood charcoal:


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2013)




----------



## marcski (May 14, 2013)

Bacon scented man candles:






http://blog.zagat.com/2013/05/bacon...et.html#utm_source=ztwitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2013)

I saw somewhere Oscar Meyer is coming out with bacon hot dogs.


----------



## gmcunni (May 14, 2013)

choco bacon, made fresh last night


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I saw somewhere Oscar Meyer is coming out with bacon hot dogs.



I think that will taste great, especially BBQ.


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2013)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...-the-bacon-with-marijuana-pigs-208414521.html

YES!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...-the-bacon-with-marijuana-pigs-208414521.html
> 
> YES!


This is great what can be better then bacon and MJ, migth get the munchies then solve that with some delicious Bacon.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2013)

Munchies, caused by bacon, that you're eating to cure the munchies caused by that bacon that you're eating...

/head asplode


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Munchies, caused by bacon, that you're eating to cure the munchies caused by that bacon that you're eating...
> 
> /head asplode


Absolutely lol.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 23, 2013)

Dennys has this french toast with a white cream sauce mixed with bacon in it....its good!!!


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I hate to say it, but I kind of agree with you. If one more person sends me a link to bacon toothpaste or bacon lip balm, *I'm going to go spare*.



That's a new one to me. Go spare?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Dennys has this french toast with a white cream sauce mixed with bacon in it....its good!!!



I take your word on it, I'm not a huge fan if Dennys, but for munchies it can quite the spot.


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2013)

The Chinese are buying our bacon!

Not that we'll even notice. Though, pork belly cured in that red spare rib sauce, then smoked, sliced and fried up nice and tasty...

How do you say "Mmmmmm, bacon" in Cantonese?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.9news.com/money/339689/344/Dunkin-taking-doughnut-bacon-sandwich-national-

Dunkin', coming through for us all.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.9news.com/money/339689/344/Dunkin-taking-doughnut-bacon-sandwich-national-
> 
> Dunkin', coming through for us all.



I bring that to platty next winter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 8986



That is hilarious.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 8986



I'm okay with that.


----------



## buellski (Jun 7, 2013)

When Words Aren't Enough...Say It With Bacon

[video=youtube;uaqf4DsjWYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uaqf4DsjWYU[/video]

https://www.sayitwithbacon.com/


----------



## ski stef (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation...onut-day-17-donuts-you-absolutely-need-to-eat

in honor of donut day or something? anyways, i have not tried a donut with bacon on it but these make it look pretty scrumptious


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/late-night-bacon-recipe/index.html

Read the recipe, then read the reviews. Excellent.

/thanks, Wired infographics


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/late-night-bacon-recipe/index.html
> 
> Read the recipe, then read the reviews. Excellent.
> 
> /thanks, Wired infographics



Genius!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

It been almost 30 days with out some one posting in here, I can not let that trend keep going.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 28, 2014)

As seen on TV


http://www.asseenontvhot10.com/prod...gclid=CLfF5vOJ8LwCFYkWMgod6mwAmA#.UxEpf86913E


----------



## HD333 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bacon in the oven with Maple Syrup drizzled on it while cooking. It is like  candy bacon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2014)

now my dog is addicted to bacon too


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.wakeupandsmellthebacon.com/index.html

Brilliant.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 11, 2014)

*Mr. Bacon's Bacon Flavored Toothpaste*


http://www.amazon.com/Accoutrements...thpaste/dp/B004MBNK5K/ref=sr_1_34?tag=iflt-20


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2014)

legalskier said:


> *Mr. Bacon's Bacon Flavored Toothpaste*
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accoutrements...thpaste/dp/B004MBNK5K/ref=sr_1_34?tag=iflt-20



I'm not sure about that one.. I might have trouble not eating it!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



Genius!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

One of the Prduct support guys brought in donuts last week. One was a maple frosted with bacon bits.  I tried a piece and that would be all I could take.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>


weird, my picture disappeared...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> weird, my picture disappeared...



I still see it?


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2014)

^ I love to eat the bacon and other stuff off her.


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2014)

I love bacon wrapped .... what is her name?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2014)

A Twinx. It's a Twinkie — stuffed with a Twix candy bar — wrapped in  bacon — deep-fried — and drizzled with chocolate-caramel sauce.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2014)

yummm

http://poetinthepantry.com/2013/10/13/bacon-chocolate-chip-cookies/


----------



## legalskier (Jan 14, 2015)

*
3 Medical Conditions That Bacon Can Cure:*

http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2015/01/3-real-medical-conditions-bacon-can-cure


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.foodmanufacturing.com/ne...?et_cid=4394482&et_rid=613342776&location=top


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2015)

http://mashable.com/2015/02/18/bacon-pizza/


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2015)

And a new record has been set!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>



I did not know that!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 23, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I did not know that!



i've never tried crystal meth but based on watching the entire Breaking Bad series i think there are a lot of similarities

both are addictive
quality of the end product is affected by the skill of the person cooking it
even bad bacon/meth is better than no bacon/meth


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i've never tried crystal meth but based on watching the entire Breaking Bad series i think there are a lot of similarities
> 
> both are addictive
> quality of the end product is affected by the skill of the person cooking it
> even bad bacon/meth is better than no bacon/meth


That sounds about right!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2016)

gmcunni said:


>



I'll take 2.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 3, 2016)

bvibert said:


> I'll take 2.



With a side of chunky blue cheese dressing please!


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2016)

bvibert said:


> I'll take 2.


With maple syrup!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Glenn (Aug 13, 2018)

:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 30, 2018)

Not a fan of sweet and salty


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm sorry but this is just wrong .....


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 22, 2022)




----------

